# Bleeding your fish



## tprewett83 (5 mo ago)

I keep wire cutters on the skiff for days I want to bring home a fish. It makes a night and day difference when you cut the gills of a redfish and let the bleed out before putting them in the cooler.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

I stick my finger behind the pectoral fin and sweep up and down. you can feel all the blood vessels ripping as you do it. On removal of finger you get the bleed out. I only do this when wading as I dont want to bloody my ice chest.


----------



## tprewett83 (5 mo ago)

Rich11111 said:


> I stick my finger behind the pectoral fin and sweep up and down. you can feel all the blood vessels ripping as you do it. On removal of finger you get the bleed out. I only do this when wading as I dont want to bloody my ice chest.


Nice, I’ll give that method a try


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Need to bleed out your fish before it goes in the cooler? Simply make your cut or tears then put it in your live well to allow it to bleed out... Once it quits moving you then transfer it to your cooler. With a good active flow your live well is self cleaning although the discharge will draw sharks if you've allowed a fish to bleed out in your live well... and you're staying in one location... Keep moving from spot to spot (or place to place) and the sharks might come - but only to where you were..


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

never bled a redfish in my life nor heard of anyone doing it. Interesting


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I bleed any fish I'm gonna eat


----------



## Last Flat (Dec 8, 2015)

Bled vs Unbled Snapper


----------

